# Cheap Play Sand - Tesco Extra's



## skinz180189 (13 Jul 2009)

Went into Tesco Extra in Loughborough earlier, and you can buy 2 bags of play sand for Â£4. I think they are 5kg bags, just a heads up for anybody after some for scaping with.


----------



## Nick16 (13 Jul 2009)

or go to Argos and get 15Kg for Â£2.89


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> or go to Argos and get 15Kg for Â£2.89



Or do that. Thought the Tesco stuff was pretty cheap but that's better lol.


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> or go to Argos and get 15Kg for Â£2.89



yeah, thats exactly what i thought


----------



## squiggley (13 Jul 2009)

Homebase had their sand on special in store the other day

15kg for 98p

or for those who want a more colourful tank they had Groovy Green, Playful Purple or Rocky Red for 98p per 5 kilos


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Jul 2009)

squiggley said:
			
		

> Homebase had their sand on special in store the other day
> 
> 15kg for 98p
> 
> or for those who want a more colourful tank they had Groovy Green, Playful Purple or Rocky Red for 98p per 5 kilos



Playful Purple with some slate?


----------

